# Liver Biscotti



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Over the weekend, we went to a new pet food store and found a really great, healthy treat that Miko loves. Its called 'Liver Biscotti' and is supposed to be all natural, low in calories and fat, made from beef liver crunchy treat that Miko just loves!!! Anyone tried these??


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

No, but they sound interesting, do you know if they sell them nationally or just regionally? What is the brand name? I'm sure Ruby would love them, I don't think she's ever turned her nose up at anything we've offered her!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We give Scooby the freeze dried liver cubes as a special treat if he eats all his food off his plate and he loves them. We get them from either Petco or Foster & Smith catalogue.
It's awful that we have to bribe him to eat his food yet he will gobble these things up. I only ever give him one though. They are not real big but he knows they are his reward treats for being a good boy and he sure reminds us when he thinks he deserves one too


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie's had these - she loves them. You can also smash them with a spoon and sprinkle it over your dry food.

http://www.liverbiscotti.com/testimonials.htm


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Bonnie's had these - she loves them. You can also smash them with a spoon and sprinkle it over your dry food.
> 
> http://www.liverbiscotti.com/testimonials.htm[/B]


Yep, those are the ones!!! They seem very healthy, very low calories and very tasty (not for me







though )!!! I am so glad I found them!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Bonnie's had these - she loves them. You can also smash them with a spoon and sprinkle it over your dry food.
> 
> http://www.liverbiscotti.com/testimonials.htm[/B]




My dogs love them too! I have to drive all the way across town through to get them at the natural pet store. I usually get a couple of bags at a time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=178969
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it incredible what we'll do for our little ones??







Drive across town, etc., etc.? They're SO worth it,







though!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ooooooooooohhhh buttercup LOVES those! she will suddenly become the best most well behaved little girl in the whole wide world for those! i cant find them here though, i order them from my friend in atlanta, lol. buttercup loves getting mail though!

ann marie and the "cheerios? no? liver biscotti???? miko has liver biscotti??? why don't I have liver biscotti?!?!?!?!?!" buttercup


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> We give Scooby the freeze dried liver cubes as a special treat if he eats all his food off his plate and he loves them. We get them from either Petco or Foster & Smith catalogue.
> It's awful that we have to bribe him to eat his food yet he will gobble these things up. I only ever give him one though. They are not real big but he knows they are his reward treats for being a good boy and he sure reminds us when he thinks he deserves one too
> 
> 
> ...


 I use those for Fenway's treat. I put them in a plastic bag and smash them and give him a tiny piece for good pottys and such. He loves them, chicken and beef liver.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

be careful not to feed too much liver products, I have read that liver cleans toxins therefore contains toxins so keep eating it to a minumum.

just thought i would add that...could be wrong about your treat. but it does make sence.


----------

